# Belgrave Culvert, Leicester - March '13



## KM Punk (Apr 29, 2015)

this is downstream from Evington culvert, was built in the 60's and flows into the Grand Union Canal. It passes under an old factory then under Belgrave Circle(A607) and Flyover.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8





9





10





11





12





13





14





15





16





17





18





19





20





21





22





23





24





25





26





Since this report, the Belgrave Flyover has been demolished

Cheers for Looking​


----------



## krela (Apr 29, 2015)

I love culverts in this style, thanks!


----------



## smiler (May 1, 2015)

Lovely, Thanks


----------



## KM Punk (May 2, 2015)

Cheers for the positive feedback


----------

